# The original Cadbury's Chocolate Box Cottage.



## littleowl (May 30, 2016)

I live near there


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## jujube (May 30, 2016)

Is that a "thatched roof"?


----------



## Buckeye (May 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!  Now I'm in the mood to find the photos from our 1999 and 2001 trips to the Cotswolds.


----------



## littleowl (May 31, 2016)

JuJube.
Our Village is full of them.


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2016)

Gorgeous.


----------

